# Super Gp Nationals Day At Killarney Racetrack



## Metal Liz (18/5/14)

Being treated like VIPs at the races, this is the life! Free entrance, food and drinks, special chill place right next to the track with couches, big screen tvs, happily vaping away!!!













Life is gooooooood 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Xhale (18/5/14)

you're gonna miss the french motogp though , although I would swop places with u in a heartbeat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (18/5/14)

Wish I was there !!! 
But I'm going to the motogp in sepang later this year !

Vr46 , mm93 all the way .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz (18/5/14)

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## annemarievdh (18/5/14)

Looks like a lot of fun!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (18/5/14)

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (18/5/14)

Really sick Metal Liz!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (10/4/17)

Wow this thread has made my day @Metal Liz

Really did not expect to find this this photo on the forum.

Brings back awesome memories of Anthony!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

